# The Viper



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
Just recieved an amazing slingshot from Martin Whippet, his amazing design: the Viper. It's a fantastic TTF made with tiger G10.
I tried it with a match...enjoy it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Marco !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooting. That is a beauty!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Marco !


Thank you Marty. The G10 Viper is really an amazing glove slingshot!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shooting. That is a beauty!!


Thank you Joe!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Italy was great btw 
I did not have a chance to stop in Genoa


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Italy was great btw
> I did not have a chance to stop in Genoa


Glad you like it! We'll meet next year at the world cup!!!


----------

